# Bud Before Pre-flowers?



## E-Athlete (Aug 24, 2005)

[font=verdana, arial, helvetica]I have a 2 foot sativa bagseed that seems to be budding but has not showed sex yet. Am i getting bud anxious when its really new leaf growth? It is a fluffy "bud" in dead center on top of the plant and on a few nodes under. First grow. Someone please shed light sorry no pic.[/font]


----------



## skunk (Aug 24, 2005)

i have two 7 to 8 foot plants with flowers all over them .here and there i see purplish green buds on the underneath side  that i havent noticed before . cant answer the question just a coment so you wont feel lonely .


----------



## supadupaho (Aug 25, 2005)

I am no professional by any means, but have grown in my yard for several years in a row which will leave me with enough to last til damn near spring.  What I do know is that if it actually has buds then it is a female.  I have found that the males show sex first, with the little "balls" that hang then open with what most people would consider a flower.  If you have these then the females you have with the actually hairry buds on them will more than likely have seeds.

Someone please correct me if I am wrong, but good luck and enjoy your crop!!


----------



## E-Athlete (Aug 25, 2005)

tnx for replies.  Today i found out it is a male.  As a noob i mistaken the pollin sacks for bud.


----------

